# اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق



## محمد العطفي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نكمل باذن الله تعالي ما طرحناه سابقا وساقوم بتوضيح بعض النقاط المهمة جدا والذي يجب على المهندس المبتدا او الممارس ان يفهمها جيدا ونبدا :
1-standpipe system وهو نظام المدادت ف المبني او المقصود به تجاريا (صناديق الحريق ) ويجد بالمرفقات الكتالوجات الخاصة به 
2-ارتفاع صندوق من الارض من حدود 90 سم الى 150 سم وهذا لما نص عليه الكود 
3- عند تثبيت صناديق الحريق خصوصا الخارجية اي ال 2.5 بوصة نراعي ان تكون فتحة الصندوق في اتجاه والماسورة المغذية للصندوق في الاتجاه الاخر اي المحبس يكون اما الصندوق وذلك حتي لا يعوق الحركة اثناء فتح الصندوق واستخدامه 
3-• يجب الا يقل قطر المداد عن فى انظمة المدادت من الدرجة الاولى والدرجة الثالثة عن 4".
4-• يتم تصميم النظام بحيث يحقق معدل التدفق المطلوب وعند ضغط متبقى لا يقل عن 6.9 بار عند مخرج وصلة تغذية الخراطيم 2.5" الابعد هيدروليكيا , ولايقل عن 4.5 بار عند مخرج وصلة تغذية الخراطيم 1.5" الابعد هيدروليكيا (NFPA 14), ولكن يمكن للسلطة(الدفاع المدنى) طبقا لخطط اخماد الحريق لهم ان يسمحوا ان يقل الضغط عند مخرج وصلة تغذية الخراطيم 2.5" من6.9 بار الى ان لا يقل عن 4.5 بار
5-• يتم تصميم النظام بحيث يحقق معدل التدفق المطلوب وعند ضغط متبقى لا يقل عن 4.5 بار عند مخرج وصلة تغذية الخراطيم الابعد هيدروليكيا (الكود المصرى).
6-• يجب الا يزيد الضغط المتبقى عن 6.9 بار عند و صلة تغذية خراطيم 1.5", ولايزيد عن 12.1 بار عند و صلة تغذية خراطيم 2.5" 
7-• فى حالة ان يزيدالضغط عند وصلة تغذية خراطيم عن 12.1 بار نتيجة الضغط المتبقى والضغط الاستاتيكى يجب تركيب جهازلتخفيض الضغط الى 6.9 بارللوصلات ذات قطر1.5" و12.1بار للوصلات ذات قطر2.5".
8-• يجب فى نظام المدات ان لايزيد الضغط فى اى نقطة عن 24.1 بار.
بالنسبة لوصلة المطافي او مايسمي Siamese connection يجب ان يثبت المأخذ جيدا على الحائط او القاعدة المثبت عليها بحيث لا يقل ارتفاع محور المأخذ عن 18"(457مم) ولا يزيد ارتفاعها عن 45" (1219مم).
يجب ان يكون قطر الوصلة مناسبا لعدد مداخل المأخذ وعلى الا يقل القطر عن 4" للمأخذ المكون من مدخلين . 
في النهاية ارجو ان تكون هذه المقتطفات عمت بالفائدة وذلك للتمهيد الي الانتقالي الي نظام الاطفاء بالرشاشات التلقائية ولقد جهزت له كثيرا لانه تم مناقشته من قبل الكثير من الاعضاء المحترمين ولكني باذن الله ساصيغه للجميع في صورة مبسطة وعلى قدر توفيق الله سيتم تقديمه وسنتعلم معه كيفية التصميم وكيفية توزيع الرشاشات وكيفية عمل رسم تنفيذي ولكن يشترط ان تكون ذو مهارة عالية في الاتوكاد 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## وائل البرعى (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مريم هاشم (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmad hussen (2 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## nofal (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندس عسكر (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عماد ابو خالد (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

:30:مشكوووووووووور:30:
:30:وجزاك الله خيرا:30:​


----------



## mohamedkamal90 (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## aati badri (29 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووووور:30:
:30:وجزاك الله خيرا:30:​​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (3 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بلبل العراق (7 أغسطس 2013)

بوركت اخي على الملفات


----------



## ياسر إسماعيل (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هام وذات قيمة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## godat7 (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed hajer (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

